# Halloween Photo Contest:  Enter Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Several people have asked me to do a photo contest this month, so here you go! Whatever costumes or fall-related themes you can come up with are welcome!

Entries taken until Oct. 24th. One entry per member, ten entries will be submitted for voting. Feel free to share your other pictures! Just specify which you want to submit.

Thank you and look forward to seeing your entries!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a great idea, i can't wait to see the pics of cute hedgies


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ooh, I'm going to have to sew a tiny little costume.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is Herisson's Halloween picture and one just because it's cute. The pictures expand if you click on them. :mrgreen:

[attachment=1:lhwv03l3][attachment=1]Herisson & Friends.JPG[/attachment:lhwv03l3]


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

What a great pic!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a fabulous picture to start the contest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Herrisson is just too cute  what a fab picture!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Herisson is so handsome. He makes an adorable Halloween hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> Here is Herisson's Halloween picture and one just because it's cute. The pictures expand if you click on them. :mrgreen:
> 
> [attachment=1:30jthx7h][attachment=1]Herisson & Friends.JPG[/attachment:30jthx7h]


No need for anymore pictures Herisson is the winner  :lol: Just kidding :!:


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

can us international owners enter too?? if not then please just disregard my piccie but can I put it up anyway please? I love this piccie of my champagne boy:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

AAdict said:


> can us international owners enter too?? if not then please just disregard my piccie but can I put it up anyway please? I love this piccie of my champagne boy:


OMG that pic is just to cute 
Anyone can enter good luck!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

AAdict, that picture is so cute! I love his little nose.  :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my!!!!!! That picture is just precious. The expression on his sweet little face!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

AAdict that picture is brilliant  what a cutie he is.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

awww thanks to all - much appreciated  took an age to wait for him to pose to get the piccie :mrgreen: they arent always the easiest to photograph are they??

Herrison - I love your piccie too - great set up and detail


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG, too cute!!!

Both Herisson and AAdict's hogs are adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Halloween from Ender!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Ender is beautiful in purple! I love his nose too. I think I love all hedgehog noses.  :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm so excited this is Quigley's first ever contest!!!!! 

Here is the picture.

[attachment=0:fjzy6jnl]Photo Contest.jpg[/attachment:fjzy6jnl]

We got the leaves from the park and soaked them in very hot water to get rid of any bacteria. and those black things are spiders made from pipe cleaners (in case it was hard to tell). Quigley loved the photo shoot as soon as we bribed him with a liver treat. When I get the rest of the photos resized I'll put them in a different thread (there are tons of them) and post the link here.

Edit: oh and yes that is his tongue sticking out. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What great pics we have so far! Too cute! 

Just a few more days everyone! Let's see some more Halloween pics.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ender you are just way too cute!!! And Quigley, you look like you are in quite a hurry to gey away from those terrible spiders!!!!!!! Oh and by the way Ender, may I have your autograph? I hear you and Satin are stars now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Heard there was a contest, so Ziggy and I had ourselves a little photo shoot!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ziggy! You are impossibly adorable! (not as cute as Inky though  ) Hehehe


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggy!! What a fabulous picture! You look like you want to get into that bowl pretty badly. How did one ever get you to sit still so nicely? And Lizard Girl - where is my gorgeous Inky's picture?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drpepperhe ... 816319422/

This one is adorable too... they all are!

Haha, I don't think Inky is interested in wearing anything! I'll look around and see if I can find anything last minute though to share.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

shetland: He doesn't sit still, but I just keep snapping photos and eventually I'll catch a shot of him pausing for just a moment!

LG: Thanks! We all know he gets his good looks from being Inky's distant relative! And you should check out the Dollar Tree...they have these little hedgehog-sized costume accessories for their Fun Bunch Buddies (take-off of Build-A-Bear). I bought the fireman one for the hat, but Ziggy REFUSED to wear it. He has no Halloween spirit... :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

shetland said:


> Ender you are just way too cute!!! And Quigley, you look like you are in quite a hurry to gey away from those terrible spiders!!!!!!! Oh and by the way Ender, may I have your autograph? I hear you and Satin are stars now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ender is more than willing to give out autographs, he's just a little camera shy. Too many paparazzi hanging around I guess. Hope it doesn't go to his head


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Raisin thought it would be fun to have a photoshoot in the dark...at midnight...muauahaha *cough*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a really unique photo of Raisin. I love it! I'm still waiting Inky.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Wow! All of these pictures are so amazing. You guys are all so creative. 

It's going to be way too difficult to choose only one :|


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

The picture doesn't show all the designs around the box, but here is Riley using it! (Halloween decorated Kleenex box I bought for their houses.) Riley says Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Gah! I almost missed it!  
Here's Piper's pic! 
[attachment=0:2h6jc018]piper2.jpg[/attachment:2h6jc018]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, look at all these guys! How festive.  I will probably set up the poll for voting tomorrow evening. We still have a few spaces if anyone wants to post before then!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Riley looks so cute with his sweet little head poking out and Piper is just so adorable!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

This is our Halloween Contest entry, it's not the most imaginative of pics like some peoples but he's so cute  i had to post it.
He's hiding in all the sweets!

[attachment=0ob7wakt]Turbo J.jpg[/attachmentob7wakt]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is going to be a tough contest. They are all so cute it will be difficult to choose.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw Little Turbo you are already sweet enough. Such a cute picture!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, here's Inky. I think maybe he was trying to be... hmmm... cute? (Inky! That's not a costume!) :lol:


----------

